# Best ski resort nightlife in the world?



## AirBender (Dec 3, 2010)

The World's Best Ski Resorts 

Guess better suited to answer people are those who travel a lot for competitions. :laugh:


----------



## ski_trip (Jul 22, 2010)

*Best Vacation: Whistler / Blackcomb, CAN Ski Vacation Packages*

This is so far the most memorable winter ski vacation in the Coastal Mountains of British Columbia, located 72 miles from Vancouver, Canada. A two-hour drive on the most romantic road in the world-the “Sea to Sky Highway” will take you to one of North America’s perfect mountain destination.


----------



## snowman123456 (Nov 15, 2010)

ski_trip - Wow that sounds great.

I am planning to visit Whistler/Vancouver at the end of 2011.


----------



## that1guy (Jan 2, 2011)

I know that Whistler has it down on electronic music..... That is all I really listen to. I guess, if you are down to ride all day and party all night. Whistler is the place.


----------



## snowman123456 (Nov 15, 2010)

that1guy said:


> I know that Whistler has it down on electronic music..... That is all I really listen to. I guess, if you are down to ride all day and party all night. Whistler is the place.


f*ck yeah dude - that's exactly what I'm looking for!


----------



## that1guy (Jan 2, 2011)

Yeah dude. multiple clubs with breaks, house / electro, LOTS of DUBSTEP. Kelowana BC has 4 of the world's best dubstep producers. 

Whistler has everything from the pub atmosphere to the rave club.


----------



## snowman123456 (Nov 15, 2010)

that1guy said:


> Whistler has everything from the pub atmosphere to the rave club.


brilliant....


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Whistler, Aspen, South Lake Tahoe, would be the main party spots in North America. 

Breckenridge and Vail can be pretty rowdy too. 

Europe in general is supposed to be a blast.


----------



## ElChupocabra (Nov 11, 2008)

How about Krasnaya Polyana? The nightlife in the actual town/ski area is probably pretty dreary but it's only 25miles from the black sea which is like the Cancun of Russia.
Puerto de Navacerrada and Valdesquí are like 40mi from Madrid which is renown for its party scene.


----------



## shifty00 (Oct 17, 2010)

I am here for the pants party.


----------



## snowman123456 (Nov 15, 2010)

shifty00 said:


> I am here for the pants party.


hahahahaha


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Whistler by far. Tahoe & CO don't even come close.


----------



## dekkert (Jan 25, 2011)

In Europe, deffinitely Val Thorens in France and Ischgl in Austria. But only if you bring enough money because everything is expensive as hell. At least 5 euros for a beer and I remember this one place in Val Tho where they asked 17 euros for a single whiskey & coke... 

What made Val Thorens awesome, was La Folie Douce for apres-ski, somewhere on the middle of the slopes, seriously busy, fucking cool. Not actually nightlife, but it would provide for a good warm up!

YouTube - LA FOLIE DOUCE,APRES SKI PARTY,VAL THORENS 2010


----------



## warlord (Feb 19, 2011)

Well... Not really a resort but the best party has got to be by Lee's canyon. Its a crapy mountain with only 4 runs but its 50 min away from The Strip in Las Vegas. And when it comes to Partying... there is NO PLACE CLOSE to the party capital of the world LAS VEGAS.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

ElChupocabra said:


> Cancun of Russia


Would that roughly be the equivalent of being the Aspen of Texas? :laugh:


----------



## pete7:19 (Jun 11, 2011)

Pas De La Casa in Andorra is a serious party town.
The place is full of bars and as the whole state is duty free the booze is cheap by European standards.


----------



## kung-POW (Mar 16, 2011)

Whistler, hands down! And that's not being biased, because I live in Vancouver.


----------



## Whitey161 (Mar 24, 2011)

Gonna agree with two of the posts here. I went o Val Thorens two years ago and that was really good but hands down the best place for partying i have been (full stop, not just ski resorts) is Pas De La Casa in Andorra.

That place is mental...and cheap as chips too!! Whole country ios duty free and its typically european in that they dont measure the spirits! got a bottle of vodka the first night for about £2!!

I dont think id be able to handle going back tehre again tho, that was when i was about 20, most of my friends were so hungover they'd be throwing up on the slopes next day lol! Funny times.


----------



## baconzoo (Nov 12, 2010)

My List:
Whistler
Popcorn in Saas-Fee Switzerland
Mangy Moose in Jackson Hole when a good band is playing
Ellicottvile in Western New York (where I live now)


----------



## pete7:19 (Jun 11, 2011)

Whitey161 said:


> I dont think id be able to handle going back tehre again tho, that was when i was about 20, most of my friends were so hungover they'd be throwing up on the slopes next day lol! Funny times.


Mate I was 42... I was on lessons hungover to hell every morning.
Been back twice since. :laugh:


----------



## Whitey161 (Mar 24, 2011)

Haha too hardcore for me then 
One of our mates only made the slopes about half the time....too busy dying in bed.

We stayed in the Hotel Catalunya, nice and cheap and cheerful, much recommended.


----------

